# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  جزى الله من اعانني كل خير

## معلم علوم 4

ارجو الرد بشكل عاجل اذا تكرمتم 
عندي قضية أن حارس مدرسة بنات جوار منزلي ادعى علي بأني ضربته  اثناء عمله في تمام الساعة 11 صباحاً
واحضر معه شاهدان 
علماً بأن لدي مشهد من عملي يثبت تواجدي في العمل الساعة 11 صباحاً وأنني استأذنت من إدارة عملي 11:15 لتوصيل ابني المريض للمنزل وعدت الساعة 11:35 إلى العمل 
القضية حولت من الشرطة للمحكمة علماً بأن المدعي ليس لدية اصابات ولم يحول للمستشفى 
والشاهدين احدهما لدي دعوه عليه في الشرطة
لو تكرمتم ماذا يمكن للقاضي أن يحكم في حالة كهذه.
ولكم وافر الشكر وعظيم الدعاء بظهر الغيب

----------


## معلم علوم 4

عقبال الزائر 50 
دون رد
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محام عبدالمجيد

[quote=معلم علوم 4;21578]ارجو الرد بشكل عاجل اذا تكرمتم 
عندي قضية أن حارس مدرسة بنات جوار منزلي ادعى علي بأني ضربته اثناء عمله في تمام الساعة 11 صباحاً
واحضر معه شاهدان 
علماً بأن لدي مشهد من عملي يثبت تواجدي في العمل الساعة 11 صباحاً وأنني استأذنت من إدارة عملي 11:15 لتوصيل ابني المريض للمنزل وعدت الساعة 11:35 إلى العمل 
القضية حولت من الشرطة للمحكمة علماً بأن المدعي ليس لدية اصابات ولم يحول للمستشفى 
والشاهدين احدهما لدي دعوه عليه في الشرطة
لو تكرمتم ماذا يمكن للقاضي أن يحكم في حالة كهذه.
ولكم وافر الشكر وعظيم الدعاء بظهر الغيب[/quote

يتضح من ما كتبت ان المدعي يشهد معه خصم لك وخروجك من عملك لغرض توصيل ابنك للمنزل القريب من المدرسة الموجود بها الحارس واريد ان تعرف سبب وجود الشاهد الخصم بالشرطة عند حارس بنات وما صلة قرابة الشاهد الثاني مع الشاهد او الحارس واذا كنت تقول ان الحارس والشاهد خططا لتلبيسك تهمة الاعتداء علية فاوضح ذلك لناظر القضية الذي سيكون منه انتباه لهذا المخطط

----------

